# NBA Players in Europe



## suspect (Sep 10, 2002)

Everyone wonders if European players can make it in the NBA. But what about NBA stars who come to play in European teams? Is it as easy as it seems?
I found a pretty good site about that... and think you might like it....
http://www.geocities.com/tzovas/nbastars/ 

Just wanna add some words about Jeff McInnis (last year he averaged 15 ppg with the Clippers, this year he plays for Trailblazers)
1998 he was signed by the Greek team Panionios......But he was kicked pretty soon.. Why???? 
He started hunting a teammate (I think it was Gert Hamming) with chairs and everything else he could find on his way just to beat him up..... 
A complete Psycho.......No wonder he plays for Jailblazers


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Ha. Verrrrrrrrrrrrry funny with the crack about the Blazers!  

Jeff has actually been just fine as a Blazer. I didn't vote to keep him in the Blazer Survivor Fan Poll, but it's not cuz he's been a troublemaker. 

Don't believe all the press hype you read about the Blazers!


----------

